# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  CNC3DS Tuyển dụng nv bán hàng kĩ thuật

## CNC3DS

CNC3DS chuyên cung cấp thiết bị điện tự động hoá, linh kiện chế tạo máy khắc cnc , máy cắt plasma cnc, máy khắc laser
Tuyển nhân viên bán hàng kĩ thuật
- Lập kế hoạch và thực hiện phát triển khách hàng mới. 
- Đàm phán bán hàng
- Chăm sóc khách hàng thường xuyên
- Trao đổi thêm khi phỏng vấn 

Yêu cầu : 
Trình độ cao đẳng ngành kĩ thuật cơ khí , điện 
- Cẩn thận, nhiệt tình có tinh thần trách nhiệm cao
- Có kĩ năng giao tiếp tốt, năng động
- Có khả năng làm việc độc lập 
- Trung thực nhanh nhẹn nhiệt tình, có kinh nghiệm 1 2 năm.
- Sử dụng máy tính thành thạo
- Có khả năng đi công tác HN , TP HCM
Chế độ 
- Lương 6 -12tr ( lương cứng + thưởng DS ) 
- Xét thưởng theo quý, theo năng lực làm việc
- Nghĩ lễ tết theo quy định
- Có đóng bhxh và lương tháng 13
Địa chỉ : số 53 lê lợi tp thái bình
LH : Mr Hải 0907132679

----------

